# SMOKED FROGS' LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva

Hello Lovely Smokers!!!!

And Happy Thursday to you!













DSCF8364.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






So I had some plump and succulent little froggy babies...













DSCF8365.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






And some hickory chips and my tiny and somewhat filthy albeit still functional little gas smoker...













DSCF8366.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






And so I mopped them in grapeseed oil, put them onto a grill grate, and smoked at 260-280 for 20 minutes...













DSCF8371.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014


















DSCF8372.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






And they were FALL OFF THE BONE fantastic!













DSCF8373.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014


















DSCF8374.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






Juicy and marvelous, I layered these over some wheat-free pasta (brown rice fusili spirals from Trader Joe's)...













DSCF8375.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






And mixed in flat leaf parsley, chopped shallot, fresh basil, blue sea salt, black pepper, and olive oil!













DSCF8376.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






Paired with Gavi wine (bone dry, crisp, cold Italian white)...













DSCF8377.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






This really was lovely!













DSCF8378.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014


















DSCF8379.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014


















DSCF8380.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






The little outer edge of smoked, beautifulness, was so fabulous in contrast to the buttery soft seeming flesh inside as well! LOVED THESE!!!!!! And so very much!













DSCF8381.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 11, 2014






Needless to say, I am a "good" or thorough eater!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer

That looks awesome.

I have been thinking of trying some frog legs.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Adam! So glad you are a Moderator - congrats!

Frogs's legs are so delicious! I have grilled many, smoked many, and eaten many, and never tire from them!

Happy Thurs!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer

I don't even know if I can buy them around here.


----------



## leah elisheva

Check with your fishmonger, as they make great "wings" (use your favorite wing sauce and whip up some blue cheese dipping sauces) for tailgating season if you do have to entertain any gourmands!

Regardless, they're great whether winged up in sauce, grilled simply, smoked plain, or whatever it be!

Happy all!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## allen

Leah, That plate looks super, I have had frog legs in the past but never done the way you did them. Thanks for the Pics.


----------



## atomicsmoke

That looks very yummy. Frog legs are great...they taste like chicken. Kidding of course. Haven't had these for a while. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you* Allen!* And I'm delighted you enjoyed these! My food is VERY simple, and usually only a trio or so of ingredients even! But wonderful just the same, or so I believe! Smiles. Happy Thursday to you!

And thanks tons *Atomicsmoke! *I actually DO think that the 'chicken line' works here, as these can indeed taste like wings or light, thin, white chicken meat, and yet I also get a juicy texture and taste that is lighter, as if shredded halibut cheek or such!

But glad you're a fan of these as well! And thank you for checking out my meal! So fun!!

Happy Thursday!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid

Morn'n Leah.........   I haven't had frog legs in a coon's age. Used to go gigg'en when I was a teen out in the irrigation canals. I can see a call to my butcher coming up..

Brad


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Brad!! Hey Man, what's cooking in the west???!!!

Are boars still tromping through your yard?

I raise a glass with good cheer!!!!!!! Happy Thursday to you!!!!!!!! Good to hear from you and your side of our nation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid

Hot and dry out here. I would like to see about 2" of a slow rain to knock the dust down...

I don't care for wild piggies this time of year. What they have to eat makes them a bit gamey flavored. But I can make sausage out of them if one comes cruising by.....

Elk meat is starting to show up at my door so I'm getting ready for some venison brats and summer sausage.......maybe some game sticks.

B~


----------



## leah elisheva

Brad, your elk sounds so good! You are blessed for all that treks amid your land!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid

In this case I'm blessed with hunting buddies willing to give me half the meat if I make sausage out of the rest for them. It makes a nice trade.

Now I do have a nice 3 X 4 buck that has been playing in my garden that needs to watch his step.........and turkey season is almost here.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do need to get a new camera........Q-veiw is needed.

B~


----------



## leah elisheva

You're blessed indeed!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Well , Leah . The Grand - kids are up this weekend , so guess I need to get my wader's out and take  Joe for a nite hunt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  More fun to catch and toohigh at the Market . . .

Later , and great looking dish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Oldschoolbbq!

Yes, kids love frogs, yes? Smiles. Thank you so much!!! And happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69

Looks fantastic!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you David! These were so tender and tasty!! happy Friday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart

That last picture says it all. Pan fulla bones........

I have grilled a lot of them, never actually smoked one though, I'll have to try it.

Looks good Leah.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome meal Leah !  I love frog legs, just can't get them good ones here very often..... Dang it !  Your smoke was awesome & I like your balancing between the smoker lid & the wine glass.....  :biggrin:   Great smoke for sure !  :beercheer:

:points1:


----------



## noboundaries

Wow, now those brings back memories.  I haven't had frog legs since I was a teenager visiting grandparents and uncles in West Virginia.  It was the same week as the Apollo 11 moon landing.  I have two uncles, one a couple years older than me, one three months younger (yeah, interesting story) who took me frog giggin' in the wee dark hours in the mountains of W.VA.  My dad's parents and two younger brothers lived on a small farm.  I remember how scary it was for a big city kid out on a moonless night walking through the backwoods.  I kept thinking I was gonna end up lost or bear food. 

We had a big flashlight and a gig on the end of a long pole.  We gigged until we had a canvas sack full of frogs, brought them back to the farm, cleaned them, and soaked them in milk (for some reason) in the fridge.  Threw them on the charcoal grill the next day.  I'd never eaten frog legs before but I loved them.  They weren't plated near as nice as yours Leah, and there was no white wine to go with them, but your great pics put a smile on my face for what you prepared and what I remembered.  Thank you. 

Salute'!


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you *Foamheart!* Indeed, to eat with reckless abandon and only have a bowl of bones left is a ravenously fun thing, yes? I like them grilled as well, but found the smoke color and tenderness to be a little better even. I'm adding this into my rotation of methods to eat/do often! Happy weekend!

And *Justin, *thanks very much too! You'd be amazed at what I can "multitask" or do with a wine glass still in hand! Smiles. Cooking without one just seems so very wrong! I'm so glad you enjoyed these!!!

And *Ray!!!* What an absolutely beautiful story!! I love the tales of one's upbringing or travels or whatever it be, as each moment brings us to wherever and whoever we are right now, (or so I believe), and it's just so fantastic! I love too, that you and your family caught a whole bag!!! What fun!

Here's to a wonderful Saturday for all! And I'll get some fun splashing into the "Winos" group soon too, as I don't like to leave that idling merely. Yes more wine for all!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

